
Thyssenkrupp's maglev Wonkavator can go in any direction - riaface
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-12/02/thyssenkrupp-wonkavator
======
Avernar
Wonkavator? Guess the author of the article is not a Star Trek fan.

